# BCS: general store (eng.)



## Pajapatak

Zdravo svima.
Zna li neko kako se kod nas prevodi "general store", "magasin général", "negozio generale"... Negde sam  pronašla da bi to mogla da bude radnja kolonijalne robe, ali u tekstu koji prevodim reč je o prodavnici u kojoj ima i drugih proizvoda, nekoj vrsti spoja između robne kuće i supermarketa.
Hvala unapred  na pomoći.


----------



## ElephantWoman

Možda "radnja mješovite robe"?


----------



## kloie

ElephantWoman said:


> Možda "radnja mješovite robe"?



možda mogu pomoći A *general store*, *general merchandise store*, *general dealer* or *village shop* is a rural or small town store that carries a general line of merchandise.[1] It carries a broad selection of merchandise, sometimes in a small space, where people from the town and surrounding rural areas come to purchase all their general goods. The store carries routine stock and obtains special orders from warehouses. It differs from a convenience store or corner shop in that it will be the main shop for the community rather than a convenient supplement.,ali mislim da nisam nikad čula za general store samo corner store,supermarket itd.


----------



## Pajapatak

ElephantWoman said:


> Možda "radnja mješovite robe"?



Mnogo hvala na pomoći, ElephantWoman. Ovo je mnogo bolje od svih rešenja koja su meni padala na pamet. 



kloie said:


> mislim da nisam nikad čula za general store samo corner store,supermarket itd.



Reč je o tekstu na francuskom, u kome se koristi termin "magasin général", za koji u francusko-engleskom rečniku stoji: "general store". Radnja se dešava '70-tih godina XX veka, pa je vrlo moguće da se ni u Americi više ne koristi taj termin. U svakom slučaju, vaše objašnjenje mi je mnogo pomoglo. Hvala!


----------



## ElephantWoman

Molim Pajapatak drago mi je ako sam ti mogla pomoći. 

Kod nas takve radnje obično zovemo *granap*ima iako se službeno zovu "Radnja mješovite robe".


----------



## Duya

U Srbiji se za _granap_ često kaže _bakalnica_. Ali ni jedno ni drugo mi ne odslikavaju koncept američkog seoskog _general storea_ kakvog poznajemo iz vestern filmova (a koji je meni bio na umu kad sam pročitao pitanje), nego su male radnje sa gradskog ćoška koje drže uglavnom prehrambene proizvode. Zapravo, mislim da nešto slično i ne postoji na našim selima, pa otud nemamo ni termin, osim nekog generalnog kao što je _trgovina_, _radnja_ ili _prodavnica_.


----------



## Pajapatak

Nešto mi pade na pamet "prodavnica svega i svačega". Šta mislite o tome?


----------



## ElephantWoman

Takvo nešto još nisam čula, mislim da bi moglo proći. 
Sjetih se da se kod nas za takve radnje često koristi i izraz "od igle do lokomotive"


----------



## Vanja

Pajapatak said:


> Nešto mi pade na pamet "prodavnica svega i svačega". Šta mislite o tome?



Ako ovako prevedeš, meni bi prva asocijacija bila "idi kod Kineza" tj. "kineska prodavnica". Tu je sve na jednom mestu


----------



## Pajapatak

Vanja said:


> Ako ovako prevedeš, meni bi prva asocijacija bila "idi kod Kineza" tj. "kineska prodavnica". Tu je sve na jednom mestu


Potpuno si u pravu, i sama sam odustala od prodavnice svega i svačega, pošto sam kasnije iz teksta videla da se u njoj kupuje i hrana, pa će to pre biti neka robna kuća sa samoposlugom...
Hvala


----------

